# is this a form of flint or chert???



## Chris Whitaker (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Son (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't tell about that, but it looks like a quartz type rock.  Flint was explained in one book as being black in it's purest form. Chert is a form of flint, just a lessor grade.


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 28, 2010)

like this stuff we call Ledge flint found down her in the river


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 28, 2010)

That is some fine looking stuff Jeff.


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 28, 2010)

hey Chris, how you been? I scored some of this one the river by my house, this type has only been found on this particular river, I have found different forms on all the rivers I dive, its all a compressed algea type, the good thing about these and the chert I find is , it knpas raw needs no heat and is slick


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

jcinpc said:


> like this stuff we call Ledge flint found down her in the river





Dadgum, that is some purty stone!


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 29, 2010)

What river? And what would it take in trade to talk you out of a couple truckl loads of that?


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 29, 2010)

there is no truck loads of this, I wish. This stuff is rare and is treated as such. Its hard to get the bigger pieces that are clean. You take this to a knap-in and people want it right away. Claude Van Order is a real good freind of mine and lived right down the road till he moved a few months ago and he always got the best of this whenever we found any


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice coral head you have there!!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 29, 2010)

What are you opening that rock up with?  Cutting it?  I've got a ton of stuff that I'd like to open to see what the inside looks like.


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 29, 2010)

I use a 5lb copper hammer and a 3lb, more like a big bullet. You can use a mason hammer with the pick on the other side, to take a "taste" off. If your wanting to spall and cant find a copper anything, take you a sledge hammer and put the head in a super hot fire and burn the temper out.


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 29, 2010)

heres another pic of a point Claude made of the Ledge flint


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not too far from Plant City .... I'd be happy to come aid in the search with you!  Not to mention I'm Scuba certified which could help if you find a good spot


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 29, 2010)

haha, your like 300 miles north of me. Most of my spots are 30 minutes from my house and with construction they change every month. Just lost another spot, but will wait till another opens.

You should go to the Sopchoppy knap-in next year, it took the place of the Paines Prairie one, this is a good knap-in right on the river , they are gonna move it a week because its always been the weekend of Valentines day

how much you paying for air up there?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 29, 2010)

I've got friends in Port Charlotte and Miami I visit.  I lived in PC until after Charley.  I don't mind the drive for a good adventure!!!  I hardly ever pay for air ... My wife's uncle dives a lot and hooks me up whenever I go with him.


----------



## Chris Whitaker (Nov 2, 2010)

How much would you sell a couple of good chunks of that stuff its beautiful, i wanna make some points out of it! i have some white on the out and pink on the inside i think its petrefied coarl but not sure. i found it south of lake oconee on a dove hunt this year. i will post a pick of it. its not very large though.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 3, 2010)

That Looks like my wife's coffee cakes, I"ve being dumping them all over Georgia.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2010)

Chris Whitaker said:


> How much would you sell a couple of good chunks of that stuff its beautiful, i wanna make some points out of it! i have some white on the out and pink on the inside i think its petrefied coarl but not sure. i found it south of lake oconee on a dove hunt this year. i will post a pick of it. its not very large though.





That looks like druzy quartz.


----------



## jcinpc (Nov 3, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> That Looks like my wife's coffee cakes, I"ve being dumping them all over Georgia.



bwaaaahhaaaaaa, thats funny

Chris it looks like some of that savannah river chert from Girard , in Burke county, that stuff is laying all over the roads down there


----------



## runswithbeer (Nov 3, 2010)

jc thats some pretty stuff most of our chert is brier creek, its pretty especially when cooked.  I've found several good raw chunks that are similar to yours, but more a chocolate milk colored.


----------

